# Female Mortgage broker wants to relocate to Dubai



## Jenni (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi I am qualified IFA & Mortgage Broker with full FPC1-3 and CeMAP,I have been specialising as a mortgage broker for 5yrs, I have been in the financial service sector for about 15 years,and I'm in am in my mid 40's.Dubai is a place that I have visited many times and would love to relocate there. I am based in Central London,UK. Can anyone advise me on the job prospects, and any company that I could contact.Thanx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Please see my comments to others wanting to work as financial advisers in Dubai/UAE.

I assume you have done some research and found out that the market is very different to in the UK??


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Try Barclays, and HSBC.


----------



## Jenni (Mar 14, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Please see my comments to others wanting to work as financial advisers in Dubai/UAE.
> 
> I assume you have done some research and found out that the market is very different to in the UK??


Hi Elphaba,

Thanx, I have checked out your advice on other post,can you tell me what the mortgages and property market is like in Dubai/UAE. Thanx


----------



## Jenni (Mar 14, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> Try Barclays, and HSBC.


Thanks will do.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jenni said:


> Hi Elphaba,
> 
> Thanx, I have checked out your advice on other post,can you tell me what the mortgages and property market is like in Dubai/UAE. Thanx




So you haven't done any research then??  If you don't do things yourself, you won't get anywhere here.....

Both markets are unregulated and lenders have a panel of developers on whose properties they will lend. Many mortgage companies seem to make things up as they go along and nearly have lousy reputations.


----------

